# Basement riffin' with Cornish NG-3 and Friedman Dirty Shirley



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Some sweet tones from my R9 (with Brandonwound Jimmy Page pickups) through a Pete Cornish NG-3 fuzz (set for almost zero Drive), Moog 104M Delay, and then into the low gain input of a Friedman Dirty Shirley 1x12 combo.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Cool. And your own light man !!


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks! It's a $20 Halloween light from Walmart!


----------

